# UCLA men’s soccer coach Jorge Salcedo resigns



## Dominic (Mar 23, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/ucla-soccer-coach-jorge-salcedo-resigns-after-allegedly-taking-200-k-in-college-admissions-scandal-031218371.html


----------



## original805 (Mar 23, 2019)

Jeremy Gunn from Stanford would look good in blue and gold


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 23, 2019)

original805 said:


> Jeremy Gunn from Stanford would look good in blue and gold


He was a pretty good player when at CSUB. Remember playing him and running through our defense back when.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 23, 2019)

$200k tax free.......and thats just whats being reported he got caught for.


----------



## Frank (Mar 23, 2019)

Steal Soto from D Hills. Former UCLA assistant. 

https://gotoros.com/news/2019/3/21/mens-soccer-southern-california-native-returns-home-to-take-reins-of-the-toros.aspx


----------



## Gu8 Dad (Mar 24, 2019)

Idiot should have been fired.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Frank said:


> Steal Soto from D Hills. Former UCLA assistant.
> 
> https://gotoros.com/news/2019/3/21/mens-soccer-southern-california-native-returns-home-to-take-reins-of-the-toros.aspx


Why would he leave D1 USF in pretty San Francisco to coach D2 in Carson?


----------



## cks1450 (Mar 25, 2019)

What's that saying, "The *coldest winter I ever* saw was the *summer* I *spent* in *San Francisco*." 
Maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Frank (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would he leave D1 USF in pretty San Francisco to coach D2 in Carson?


I think I read family is from so cal and wanted to be home.


----------



## UOP (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.pacifictigers.com/sports/m-soccer/2018-19/releases/20190429spn25t


----------



## Supermodel56 (May 1, 2019)

UOP said:


> https://www.pacifictigers.com/sports/m-soccer/2018-19/releases/20190429spn25t



Still curious what, if any, AC's role was and if she'll get to stay... hopefully she will.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 1, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Still curious what, if any, AC's role was and if she'll get to stay... hopefully she will.


She played a role.  The girls picture and stats shows up on the website under her watch. 

If she’s in breach of her multi year million dollar contract they let her go.  If not she stays.


----------

